# Welches (Open Source) CMS für Verleih von Waren?



## Gast170816 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Open Source CMS zum Verleih von Waren... ich hatte zwei drei unbekannte gefunden (nopCommerce, Rental Portal), aber ein etablierteres mit breiter Community, das nicht nächstes Jahr evtl. eingestellt wird, wär wohl besser... vielleicht Magento****!

Es muss folgendes Szenario damit machbar sein:

- 10 Musiktitel
- Membership für "3 Titel = 3 EUR imMonat" "5 Titel = 5 EUR"
- Man kann alle 10 Titel sehen und Probehören, aber nur z.B. 3 leihen
- Erst wenn man auf "Leihen" geklickt hat bekommt man einen "Leihlink" geschickt (DIESE Leih-Technik ist jetzt aber grad egal, es geht nur um erst Klick, dann Mail)
- Wenn man 3 Titel hat und bei einem auf "nicht mehr leihen"klickt, dann kann man einen anderen leihen

Das Programm muss also nicht einfach nur hintereinander was leihen können...man muss auch was ZURÜCKGEBEN können...Leihfristen gibt es nicht... es geht nur drum ob das Leihlimit erreicht ist und dass man dann eins zurückgeben muss, um ein anderes leihen zu können.
Das ist also ein bisschen ein anderes Szenario, als wie man sich sonst vielleicht leihen vorstellt (dass man eben was für eine bestimmte Zeit leiht und wenn die rum ist machts blubb). Und dass man nicht einfach hingeht und einzeln leiht, sondern vorher ein Membership haben muss ist sicher auch etwas "anders".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
also meiner Erfahrung nach wirst du bei einem so speziellen Einsatzgebiet nicht fündig werden. Nim ein bestehendes Shopsystem und programmiere dir eine entsprechende Funktion.

Ich weiß das es mal ein Rentplugin für Joomla Virtuemart gab. Aber ich weiß nicht ob es aktuell noch läuft und es war auch nicht ganz billig.
Ansonsten musst du mal suchen obs was neiues gibt. Aber ganz klar gesagt ist Virtumart echt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und hat auch einige Macken.

Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (23. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort... ich kann leider nicht gut programmieren. Ich schätze, da würde das am Ende eher nur so klappen, dass ich sowas wie Magento nehme und jemand programmiert mir das... was kostet wohl so ein Plugin? ...nen mittleren vierstelligen Betrag wahrscheinlich schon (viel zu teuer, ne Null weniger wäre eher was)?!
(Macken sind schlecht, weil ich vermeiden will später zu sehr auf externe Hilfe angewiesen zu sein...das sollte halt einmal die Funktionen haben und dann laufen.)


----------



## Wolkenbruch (28. Oktober 2013)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du für so etwas Magento nehmen willst?

Ich meine... Magento gehört mit zu den komplexesten Shop-Systemen die es gibt meiner Meinung nach. UND die Entwicklung von Plugins für Magento kostet erfahrungsgemäß oftmals mehr als für andere, weniger komplexe CMS. Hinzu kommt, dass Magento von Haus aus ja nicht einmal die Funktion liefert, nach der du suchst.

Warum willst du also Magento verwenden? Ist ein super CMS aber meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt das richtige für dich.


----------



## Gast170816 (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja vor ner längeren Weile hatte ich mich mal mit Shopsystemen befasst... ich glaube, ich hatte da noch ein französisches.. Prestashop?!...im Blick, welches ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen gut fand. Aber ansonsten dachte ich mir Magento ist auch das populärste, vielleicht gibt's da eher HIlfe und eher Plugins...aber ich gebe zu, dass ich dieses Shopsystem nicht gut kenne.

Wenn es ein anderes gibt, dass diese Funktion hat (und die natürlich auch fehlerfrei funktioniert) dann würde ich auch das nehmen. Ich könnte mir auch Wordpress vorstellen...Shopping und Membership sowas gibt's ja durchaus unkompliziert... aber ich glaube mal, diese spezielle Funktion, die ich da beschrieben habe, gibt es nicht einfach so fertig (ich kann wie gesagt nicht selbst richtig programmieren und bei solchen Extrawünschen ist dann eben bei mir Schluss).


----------



## bluex (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

also zu aller erst: Magento ist kein CMS (Content Management System), sondern ein Shopsystem. Das ist auch das was du für deinen Service im kern benötigen wirst. Im Grunde bringt Magento diese Funktionen auch zu großen Teilen bereits mit (Virtuelle Produkte). Es müsste etwas wegen der Rückgabe programmiert werden und ein Plugin für einen passenden Player der Snippets erstellt werden. Das sollte es dann auch gewesen sein. Allerdings Ist Magento ein recht komplexes System und es gibt nicht all zu viele Entwickler die sich damit entsprechend aus kennen, weshalb diese einen gewissen Preis haben. Magento ist ein System welches man einsetzen sollte wenn man es wirklich ernst meint und ein Konzept hat welches sich auch wirklich rechnet um die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein zu bekommen. Nichts gibt es um sonst und schon gar nicht solche Systeme weil der Aufwand das ganze Professionell umzusetzen doch mit recht viel Wissen und Können verbunden ist. Aber selbst mit kleineren Shopsystemen oder gar einem Konstrukt aus Joomla wird man schon etwas mit mindestens 4 Stellen auf den Tisch legen müssen, wenn es funktionieren und nicht bei der nächsten Änderung aus einander fallen soll. ^

Gerade im Bereich der Webentwicklung sollte man darauf achten sich jemanden zu suchen der lieber etwas mehr nimmt, aber dafür auch etwas kann. Es sind leider viele Scharlatane unterwechs, die für geringe Preise das blaue vom Himmel versprechen und dann eine Behelfskrücke zusammen Stückeln die man hinterher nochmal neu bauen kann, weil sie entweder gehackt wurde oder so verwurstet ist, dass spätere Änderungen/Erweiterungen zum Alptraum werden. ^^ Und dann stehen viele blöd da, weil keine vernünftige Agentur so einen Haufen übernehmen wird und das ganze letztlich in den meisten Fällen neu gebaut werden muss.

Von daher würde ich empfehlen, sich von Professioneller Seite (auch Agenturen vorher sehr genau ansehen) beraten zu lassen.  Oft sind es die augenscheinlich unwichtigen Details welche für die Wahl eines fertigen Systems den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## jeipack (31. Oktober 2013)

> also zu aller erst: Magento ist kein CMS (Content Management System), sondern ein Shopsystem.


Danke 

Eigentlich brauchst du 3 Hauptfunktionen:
- User Authentifizierung
- Bezahlsystem
- Ausleihsystem

Die ersten 2 Punkte wären mit Magento abgedeckt. Ausserdem könntest du mit Magento Hausmitteln das Abo als Produkt verkaufen (Ausserdem gibt es Magento Extensions für Aboprodukte). Das war es dann aber auch schon. Das Ausleihsystem an sich müsste völlig neu programmiert werden, denn Standart-Magentoprodukte kannst du dafür nicht gebrauchen.
Ich kenne Magento einigermasen gut, aber gerade mit dem Bazahlsystem von Magento hatte ich noch nie was zu tun, aber wenn ich recht liege, dann kennt Magento die Bestellung, aber nicht den Zahlungseingang. Sprich Magento weiss nicht von Haus aus, dass das Geld auch tatsächlich übertragen wurde, also bräuchte es auch hier was spezielles (Entweder eine vorhandene Extension oder Eigenprogrammierung)

Vom Aufwand her ist das zu schwer abzuschätzen, da zu vieles unklar ist.
Z.B. "Leihlink". Hast du also schon ein System das Links auf die Musiktitel bereitstellt? Woher kommen die? Gibt es eine API dazu? Wie werden die Musiktitel verwaltet? Gibt es das System schon oder bräuchte es dafür auch eine Verwaltung?

Was aber sicher stimmt, dass du das nicht für einen 3stelligen Bereich bekommst.

Wenn man Magento aber kennt, ist es nicht so viel schwerer dafür Extensions zu schreiben wie z.B. für Typo3 (Die beiden Systeme für die ich regelmässig Extensions schreibe)


Alternative wäre, du nimmst ein CMS, in meinem Fall Typo3. Dazu eine Frontend Userregistration Extention. Eine weitere Extention die tt_user um die Aboinfos erweitert und ein Frontentplugin für den kauf der Abos bereit stellt, dazu ein weiteres Frontendplugin das die Musikstücke anbietet. Alles keine Hexerei. Einzig auch hier kann ich nichts übers Bezahlsystem sagen.

Welche Möglichkeiten willst du eigentlich für die Bezahlung anbieten? 

Hmm wenn du nicht auch noch weitere Produkte als das Abo verkaufen willst würde ich fast eher zu einem guten CMS raten, da die wirklichen Shopfunktionen von dir nicht richtig gebraucht werden können. (VERALTET SIEHE EDIT)

Aber das alles nur auf den spärlichen Infos die du hier postest 


Viel Glück mit deinem Projekt


*Edit*
Kleines Update

Ich schlage mich gerade mit Magento Bezahlsystem rum. Und da gibt es verschiedene Bezahlsysteme. Z.B: das im core eingebaute SaverPay. Dieses erfährt sobald eine Bezahlung durchgeführt wurde.
Grobber Ablauf wäre dann etwa:
Das Abo als virtuelles Produkt anbieten, mit einer Abo Extention dafür sorgen, dass dies monatlich bezahlt werden muss. Dann auf der Bestellung abfragen ob die Bezahlung durchgeführt wurde und dann via eigens entwickelter Extension die Musikfiles/Links anbieten.
Die Extention selbst ist nicht so komplex und vom Aufwand her überschaubar. Aber natürlich muss Magento selbst auch konfiguriert werden, das Bezahlsystem integriert werden, etc etc. Was vom Aufwand her min. so viel wie die Extention ausmachen wird.

Aber schlussendlich ja, Magento wäre ganz klar eine Möglichkeit für dich!

Grüsse


----------

